# Aluminium 4" Box Clamp Review



## pintodeluxe

Nice. What range of stock thickness will they handle? 1/2"-3/4" okay?


----------



## timbertailor

> Nice. What range of stock thickness will they handle? 1/2"-3/4" okay?
> 
> - pintodeluxe


1/4" to 1" true thickness and in any combination.


----------



## fisherdoug09

Curious, have you tried these on mitered corners?


----------



## timbertailor

> Curious, have you tried these on mitered corners?
> 
> - fisherdoug09


Sorry, not yet. Not a joint I use very often, unless I am doing picture frames and the limited capacity for these kind of eliminate that possibility.


----------



## Rayne

As much as I would love to buy these, paying $35 for 1 is tough to swallow much less buying 8 of them. Maybe if they have a sale on them like around Black Friday, I'll pick up a few. Precision is expensive! :-/ Great review!


----------



## timbertailor

> As much as I would love to buy these, paying $35 for 1 is tough to swallow much less buying 8 of them. Maybe if they have a sale on them like around Black Friday, I ll pick up a few. Precision is expensive! :-/ Great review!
> 
> - Rayne


The glass reinforced poly carbonate model is a great alternative, and sells for around $17 or $18 each. They are sold in pairs.


----------



## Rayne

That's definitely more reasonable. I might consider a purchase now since I would only need to buy 2 pairs for the time being. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Peteybadboy

I can't get them to work. They won't close the joint.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Sorry, I am very disappointed in the product. I emailed back and forth with Woodpeckers. Turns out you have to clamp the joint closed, when the joint is tight by say another clamp , then you add the M2 box clamp. Why would you need the M2 if you already have the joint clamped? The M2 is a hold clamp, it will not draw the joint tight. For that its ok, but I have found that as you tighten the M2 it can pull the joint apart. I would not recommend this product. I do have and love other WoodPecker products. This one not so much.


----------

